# Old Manor Remains, Midlands, March and April 2017



## HughieD (Apr 11, 2017)

*1. The History*
The original house Manor was a stone mansion built on a wooded hill. This was then nearly all rebuilt circa 1819. A spring near to the house was said to possess medicinal and healing powers. In 1842, a local monied family took over and between 1879 and 1883 rebuilt the house based on the designs of architect Sir Arthur Blomfield. Engraving of the original house:


Hall engraving_1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The house, like so many around this time, was ravaged by fire in 1906. Dozens of wagons, traps and other horse-drawn vehicles were chartered in the nearby market town as spectators rushed to watch the blaze. Firemen climbed ladders and stripped away roof tiles for their hose jets and drew water from fishponds 300 metres away. Fire brigades from surrounding towns also turned out and as a result much of the manor was saved as the fire was contained to the upper floors. However the flames and water caused an estimated damage of £30,000 to fabric and furniture (around £3 million in today’s money). The fire began in the chapel and was blamed on an overheating flue. It was discovered by a housemaid while the manor’s lord and lady were in church. Friends and villagers acted fast and helped to remove valuable paintings and furniture. Aftermath of the fire:


After the fire by HughieDW, on Flickr

The blaze only strengthened the family's resolve and they rebuild it and restored it to its former glory. However like so many stately homes of this the area, the up-keep of the manor became too much and in 1938 it was demolished. House after the rebuild:


Manor front by HughieDW, on Flickr

*2. The Explore*
Visited twice. First time around on my own. The visit was rushed and the light poor so a revisit was swiftly organized. Second visit with The Wombat (good to finally meet you fella!) on a relaxed and sunny day. A few reports have showed up on this place and describe the buildings as the stables/coach house. However these buildings are in fact the north-west wing of the house that was not demolished (you need to flip the floor plan on the engraving picture above round through 180 degrees). Maybe these lower-slung buildings (which included a game room, gun room and a boot room) were retained for potential future use. That clearly didn’t happen and now they lay abandoned on the edge of the former manor’s rural estate with nature slowly reclaiming them.

*3. The Pictures*
Apologies for the number of pics but it was over two trips and the place was incredibly photogenic!


img9114 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9115 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9145 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9139 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9131 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9125 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9123bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9119 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9118 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9117bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9455 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9454 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9449 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9446 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9445 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9441 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9440 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9439 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9434 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9433 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9428 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9423 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9418 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9417 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9404 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9402 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9397 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9395 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9391 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9384 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9383 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9379 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9456 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 11, 2017)

That's quite an interesting post. A lot of pictures but each one tells a story. A pity about the house being so thrashed as there are so many distinctive features.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 11, 2017)

Aw love that hughie another unusal and beautiful piece from you


----------



## craigyarker (Apr 11, 2017)

That home must have been breathe-taking in its day.still an outstanding building though even in its present state


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 11, 2017)

Excellent set there Hughie
Great to finally meet you, and thanks for showing me round


----------



## HughieD (Apr 11, 2017)

The Wombat said:


> Excellent set there Hughie
> Great to finally meet you, and thanks for showing me round



Ha ha...my pleasure mate.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 11, 2017)

Excellent report and photos HughieD, this is such a lovely place


----------



## Electric (Apr 11, 2017)

Very nice HughieD. Beautiful in a sad sort of way.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 11, 2017)

Rubex said:


> Excellent report and photos HughieD, this is such a lovely place


It's a little cracker this place isn't it Rubex!



Electric said:


> Very nice HughieD. Beautiful in a sad sort of way.


Think you nailed it there Electric.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 12, 2017)

You found some fab history and some lovely shots documenting the place HD,love the columns and the pics of the strange statues, definitely worthy of the two visits


----------



## HughieD (Apr 13, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> You found some fab history and some lovely shots documenting the place HD,love the columns and the pics of the strange statues, definitely worthy of the two visits



Cheers PV...much appreciated!


----------



## smiler (Apr 13, 2017)

Well researched report and a fantastic set of pic, I enjoyed it Hughie, Many Thanks.


----------



## Dam_01 (Apr 15, 2017)

Might need to add this one to the list next time I'm down at the sisters house. 
Cheers for that


----------



## poleker (May 11, 2017)

That's a gem, I don't get why people ever give up on buildings like this.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (May 12, 2017)

Beautiful location, well shot. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Foxylady (May 30, 2017)

Fantastic remains and great photos, Hughie. So many lovely architectural details; just my kind of place. Really enjoyed this.


----------



## recyclefraulein (Feb 3, 2021)

Great photos. So sad to see so much history lost.


----------



## smiler (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice set that


----------



## urban-dorset (Mar 24, 2021)

What a beautiful place... and those gates!


----------



## Beachcomber (Mar 25, 2021)

So well photographed that the photos almost speak. Excellent work and thank you for sharing it.


----------



## theevill9110 (Jan 25, 2022)

Does anyone know if this is still accesable ?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 25, 2022)

theevill9110 said:


> Does anyone know if this is still accesable ?



probably, the only way to know is go for a look


----------

